
Math + Design – The 892 unique ways to partition a 3 x 4 grid - nikdotca
http://www.dubberly.com/concept-maps/3x4grid.html
======
Montagist
omg...Dubberly gives me inappropriate feelings. Lol!!!1111

[http://www.dubberly.com/articles/becoming-a-digital-
designer...](http://www.dubberly.com/articles/becoming-a-digital-
designer.html)

I seriously thought about that Digital Designer article for months after
reading it - his take on the skills an interdisciplinary/digital designer
should posesses. A -lot- of insight there, especially the fact that he
mentions Tools for Making Tools, Systems that Evolve, and Histories....but
most of all....-mooost- of all...Modeling with Fractals, Genetic Algorithms,
and Cellular Automata (ftw!)

